# Specs in Winter



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Now that the flounder run is over, I'm concentrating on fishing for speckle trout. 
Since my fishing has been for the elusive flatfish, would like some pointers on where to wade for specs and what are the best conditions to go after them. 
During the late summer was at San Luis Pass on the bay side and caught 3 specs ranging from 18-20" on an incoming tide. Does this approach still work for winter? How does the temp affect them? Which tides are better?

I am trying to retool my gear. Have used live shrimp under a popping cork. What about arties like chickenboy? 

thanks for you help.:bluefish:


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

That same spot produces in the winter, but you will have better luck around the state park with the muddy bottom. I actually fish in the winter for trout like I would for flounder. Slow and low. There isn't much shrimp in the bay during the winter and few places will sell it when it gets cold. Fish feed off mainly mullet in the winter from what I have seen in their bellies. Corkies, cocahoes, nortons, and tops are pretty much all I throw in the winter. Slow lures and long casts. Work an area slowly and cover all the water you can.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

thanks TT83. 
Never have fished the state park. easy access to wading? 
Better in morning, mid morning?
incoming or outgoing tide?


----------



## Rolls (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't forget about evening during the winter. Let that mud warm up and fish until dark. I like an incoming tide in the afternoon. Corkies and tails is what I'll be throwing.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

You mentioned tails. How about chickenboy shrimp?


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

Chicken boy lures are great especially for flounder but I would throw something different for trout. even though you might get a hit you have a better chance at throwing a DSL or BA as far as tails. you want a big trout you need a big bait...corkys.... top waters etc. even smaller trout hit those during the winter. they are moving slow and don't want to work to hard for a meal.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

Corkies & M52 Mirrolures work the best. Jan. thru Mar. is my favorite time to fish for Specs. As has been posted, dark mud bottoms on a warming trend are good. Especially if the dark mud is adjacent to some decent oyster shell.

I stay away from shrimp imitations in the winter. If you just wanna throw soft plastics Norton Bull Minnows and Bass Assassins have worked for me when Corkies could not draw a sniff. I'm not gonna give up my colors. And they may not work in West Bay anyhow. I don't fish there. 

Low and Slow as has been mentioned. If you are on shell you should be bouncing every now and then. The sows hug that black mud to stay warm. And don't seem to leave it unless a bait is drug right in front of them. Water movement might trigger a feeding period if the water is warm enough. And don't expect a full stringer either. I consider 5 bites on a deep winter trip a home run fishing event. And don't expect a big bump when the Spec hits your bait. More of a bump or a slight pull. They are cold and sluggish.

Why do I like it? If I can get 2 Specs landed they will almost always be over 20". My personal best is 28". I caught her trudging around the mid bay reefs in East Matty 2 years ago. The only bite I had all day that day.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

And remember to vary your retrieve speed and the way your working it. I caught a fat 27" in east bay 2 weeks ago while wading. 45 degrees, 20 mph winds, and a slight drizzle. I was working my softdine xl much faster then the other guys and I was the only one to catch fish that day. You never really know what's going to to work for any given day. 
I like the fatboys for when it's cool but would preferably fish a high tide on a warming trend over mud and shell with big top waters. Fishing the wintertime is usually an all day grind. Don't be disappointed if you don't catch a thing all day, just keep going and wait for a tight line. 
Good luck!


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

As said in some of the previous post, it will take some experimenting. I usually like to start with a top water. Typically slow especially if the bite is not aggressive. Be patient, but if your not getting any blow ups or if they are just bumping your lure, then slow your retrieve or change to a slow sinker ( corkie, catch 2000, etc.). If this isn't working, change to a tail, I usually throw a bass assassin. This time of year, a lot of times, your just going to feel a small "tap", you may even have to stop your retrieve for a second or two, when you feel a little pressure then set the hook 
Hope this helps, because winter fishing can be a lot of fun.


----------

